# Wholesale source for NOLO..grasshopper bait?



## Jacey (Feb 18, 2007)

We are about to beset with a plague of these guys again this year. Had great results using Nolo a few years back..but can't find my wholesale source for some reason this year. Suggest any and all of you who have this problem act quick and early and repeat. It works. But its expensive retail and if you are in the business you should have access to wholesale prices. Thanx for any help here. Timing is critical..so ASAP really appreciated!:notworthy


----------

